

Camera+ Creators Launch New iPhone Game with a Marketing Twist - olivercameron
http://macheist.com/theheist

======
ra
Wow! Seems to be working for them:

<http://twitter.com/#!/search/%23theheist>

Would be interesting to see the impact on their sales.

~~~
kalleboo
#5 on iTunes U.S. Top Paid Apps chart right now

~~~
olivercameron
Just the birds to beat now.

